# Funny Picture



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)




----------



## Chuggs (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks!

It felt good to start the day off with a good laugh!!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

At least we know now where the greenhouse gases are coming from!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)




----------

